# Signal stand mast.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

How important is it for a signal stand to be round? I have two boards for a Green and Red LEDs working. There were some errors in the Schematic I found .

JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Ask the guy who has to look at it.
Won't bother me much....
John


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Google "Railroad Signals" or railroad signal posts" select "Images" from the top list of options, i.e., Web, Images, Shopping, news, etc. You will see millions and millions of railroad signal photos and you can judge the importance of the pole shape.


----------

